

One way to Innovate: Follow User Behavior - marksbren
http://markbrenneman.com/this-is-awkward

======
franciscohui
The other way that people have been thinking about this is through the lens of
pain points and inefficiencies. Any time you can disintermediate you're
probably creating something more useful.

~~~
marksbren
Yeah, pain points and inefficiencies are a popular way to look find ideas.

However, I have found following a user behavior to be a little more useful for
me. Sometimes the new idea or innovation is not easily categorized as a pain
point, like in the case of Twitter. People were posting status messages
incessantly in IM. Once Twitter launched, users had a service that aligned
closely with that behavior.

Most people wouldn't recognize the status message feature of IM as a pain
point or inefficiency, it was just a feature.

